# Wish I Owned a Flag Belt



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

To wear tomorrow.


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I once passed up an American flag button down at a thrift store. Wishing I hadn't now...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If you think you'll feel as patriotic in a couple of weeks when it would arrive, I would recommend ordering one of the following with the US flag design:


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Wearing my US flag emblematic today in NYC!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Am I missing something? Are we wearing flag belts, etc., because we killed bid Laden?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Am I missing something? Are we wearing flag belts, etc., because we killed bid Laden?


Well, it's that or shooting guns in the air and burning effigies, so I'll take the former!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Everyone is putting an American flag as their profile picture on Facebook as well. Can't say I understand it. I would like that Leatherman belt for Independence Day though.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been seeing so many "OSAMA IS DEAD PARTY" events on Facebook as well as lots of people selling t-shirts. It's hilarious, in a good way.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry you don't get it Jovan. I put the American Flag as my profile picture on Facebook and I am wearing my American flag pin with a blue suit, white shirt and red and blue striped tie today.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Initial relief gave way to celebration, including with myself. I think it's largely tempered into a more rational reaction to the whole thing. Still wish I owned a flag belt, but I'd been meaning to buy one for ages, anyway. My apologies for the OP sounding celebratory in nature, I think it was intended that way at the time, but is no longer. Sorry for the non-clothing aside, all.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Still wish I owned a flag belt, but I'd been meaning to buy one for ages, anyway.
> 
> My apologies for the OP sounding celebratory in nature, I think it was intended that way at the time,


1) That's the spirit.

2) Excess displays, in the advancement of overt Partriotism is no vice!!

(Provided it is done so reservedly and not too terribly gauche!!  )


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Considering we've wasted trillions of dollars, killed thousands of Americans and countless others for nothing, and turned the entire Middle East against us for approximately forever, I don't see what we're celebrating. 

But enjoy your tacky belts and Facebook pages.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

I empathize with all those satisfied with Osama BLs death, but I fear it's a worse result when he could have been taken alive and subjected to a humiliating captivity and execution. It's no good thing that he died (purportedly) in battle a warrior martyr for [email protected]


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JakeLA said:


> Considering we've wasted trillions of dollars, killed thousands of Americans and countless others for nothing, and turned the entire Middle East against us for approximately forever, I don't see what we're celebrating.
> 
> But enjoy your tacky belts and Facebook pages.


1) Wrong forum

2) Lovely sentiment.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) Wrong forum
> 
> 2) Lovely sentiment.


Ditto, please go somewhere else.

I'll be wearing my flag embroidered khakis tomorrow.

Brian


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Initial relief gave way to celebration, including with myself. I think it's largely tempered into a more rational reaction to the whole thing. Still wish I owned a flag belt, but I'd been meaning to buy one for ages, anyway. My apologies for the OP sounding celebratory in nature, I think it was intended that way at the time, but is no longer. Sorry for the non-clothing aside, all.


I think quietly wearing or displaying a flag pattern is not a bad way to honor a military success. I'd rather see than than people chanting and partying in the street as if their team just won a ballgame.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

I wouldn't insult our American flag for such a crude and childish reason.

However, I think it would look fine on a day that the American flag should be displayed with pride, honor and respect (Independence Day, Veterans Days, Flag Day, Memorial Day, 9/11 etc.).


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> I think quietly wearing or displaying a flag pattern is not a bad way to honor a military success. I'd rather see than than people chanting and partying in the street as if their team just won a ballgame.


Does that only apply to special operations such as this, or to all "military successes?"


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

djl said:


> Does that only apply to special operations such as this, or to all "military successes?"


I guess the short answer is the latter. As a matter of personal temperament, I don't like rah-rah stuff. (I admit to enjoying military parades, however. Call it a weakness if you like.)

But if I had to make a distinction, and to defend the V-J Day celebrations while criticizing those last night, I would say there's a difference between taking to the streets in giddy relief that a war just ended and the troops are coming home, and on the other hand taking to the streets to boast and gloat.

I can't of course speak to the motives of each individual person out there celebrating, then or now. This is just broad-brush commentary.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Well, it's that or shooting guns in the air and burning effigies, so I'll take the former!!


DAMN! I should have called my neighbor when I heard the news last night. He certainly would have joined me in offering a few rounds of celebratory excess. That would be one of the advantages to having very few neighbors. 

I may have to pick up one of those U.S. flag belts for Independence Day wear.

andy b.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I didn't realize that being trad also meant being unamerican.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

JakeLA said:


> But enjoy your tacky belts and Facebook pages.


Clearly, you've never owned a Leatherman belt. If it had Hello Kitty ribbon, I'd consider wearing it.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

I was watching this thread waiting for someone else to say it, thanks Jake LA.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

On the topic of actual flag belts: https://www.volunteertraditions.com


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Hookem, I was glad that you moderated your initial burst of enthusiasm. As a future attorney, you should work on that. Regardless of how we feel about the way things have been handled in the middle east, dancing on the grave of your enemy is unseemly.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> .... dancing on the grave of your enemy is unseemly.


Well, we're not talking about jousting here or an 18th century duel or an attorney gloating over a defeated opponent in a court room (in which case, I think you're perfectly correct).

I don't think your sentiment applies to mass-murderers, who would likely have killed millions of innocents if it had been within his powers to do so - and who did kill thousands within the limited powers that he did have. Being indifferent in the face of the destruction of an "evil-doer" (to use a Bush-ism) strikes me as a bigger defect than waiving a flag, being proud of U.S. forces, and feeling/expressing some happiness and relief in knowing that a villain has been permanently put to rest and can threaten innocent people no longer.

Even Dorothy was allowed to sing at the death of the Wicked Witch and history books are full of episodes of people properly celebrating the death of a tyrant or villain - it is not, per se, unseemly (though, it can be - sure) and wearing a belt with flags is, let's admit it, a relatively discreet way of expressing satisfaction with a deserved end.

There's no way of knowing, but I suspect had the assassination attempt on Hitler been successful in July, 1944, there would have been plenty of dancing in the streets and gloating (and figurative dancing on his grave) among the populations of the allied countries - and properly so, IMHO. OBL was not, obviously, on the same magnitude of evil deeds (but not for lack of desire on OBL's part) as Hitler, but the principle remains the same.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Interesting thread. There obviously are people from all across the political spectrum on here, and I won't get into that dialogue (which probably belongs on the "interchange" as the moderators would say). But, I hardly see how wearing an American flag belt can be perceived as gloating or dancing on the grave of the enemy. And, just to keep this clothing-related, I have the Leatherman American flag belt and it's a great belt. I recommend it.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

well guys, no doubt I overstated my point, and I have nothing against a flag belt, in fact there's one with many of the various historical flags that I'd like to own, but what popped into my mind was the dreadful and disgusting audiotape of the insults and catcalls hurled as Saddam was being hung. It's certainly deeply ingrained in human nature, and celebrated in lots of very archetypal art, but I remember thinking when I heard it, 'this is what we're fighting for?'


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Lots of Interchange material. I might just move this thread there.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

Section 8i of the US flag code:

"The flag should never be used for advertising purposes in any manner whatsoever. It should not be embroidered on such articles as cushions or handkerchiefs and the like..."


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> Hookem, I was glad that you moderated your initial burst of enthusiasm. As a future attorney, you should work on that. Regardless of how we feel about the way things have been handled in the middle east, dancing on the grave of your enemy is unseemly.


I appreciate the sentiment, and you are correct. As for the direction of the thread: sorry I started it, and Jovan it does appear better for the interchange. My apologies, of course.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Outside of uniform items I have never seen any clothing items designated as a flags. I have never seen an item made from an actual commercially produced flag or any item with an accurate representation of the flag. I have seen many items masquerading as flag items but it is pure trompe l'oeil.



JakeLA said:


> Section 8i of the US flag code:
> 
> "The flag should never be used for advertising purposes in any manner whatsoever. It should not be embroidered on such articles as cushions or handkerchiefs and the like..."


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I probably shouldn't have joined the fray here, but, Ep, surely you would agree that there's a lot of room between "Being indifferent in the face of the destruction of an 'evil-doer' " and dancing in the street.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Even Dorothy was allowed to sing at the death of the Wicked Witch and history books are full of episodes of people properly celebrating the death of a tyrant or villain - it is not, per se, unseemly.


Exactly!!

The Munchkins, in their shabby and tatsteless display, proved themselves just as evil as the witch herself, and furthermore, only instigated more violence from more witches!!

Surely, it be better to live in Peace under the tyranny of witches and not fight.

:teacha:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

So, you live in Munchkin Land? :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Threads like this give this forum a bad name. Take your flag-waving, boob-squeezing, American exceptionalism somewhere else. TNSIL and trad style deserve better.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> So, you live in Munchkin Land? :icon_smile:


WouldaShoulda is from Delaware. We are a small state, but all of the people are regular sized(at leaset they are above the canal).


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> So, you live in Munchkin Land? :icon_smile:


The Coroner, whom exhalted the death of the poor, unfortunate witch, was re-elected in a landslide.

But had things gone poory, he certainly would have been ridden out of town!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

De-Boj said:


> WouldaShoulda is from Delaware. We are a small state, but all of the people are regular sized(at leaset they are above the canal).


"We are all Little People"


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> So, you live in Munchkin Land? :icon_smile:


Yes I do, and I'll thank you not to joke about it.

(Actually, I live in Afghanistan which is much the same thing, and you can joke all you want and no one will mind. Here, everyone I know is fond of those US Navy Seals!)


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> Threads like this give this forum a bad name. Take your flag-waving, boob-squeezing, American exceptionalism somewhere else. TNSIL and trad style deserve better.


Chastisement of the American Trad forum by a Canadian for being too American - AAAT has now officially seen everything. :wink2:

Edited: to add smiley so Doc knows I'm only giving him a hard time.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Threads like this give this forum a bad name. Take your flag-waving, boob-squeezing, American exceptionalism somewhere else. TNSIL and trad style deserve better.


Let's not give boob-squeezing a bad name.

"Your flag decal won't get you into heaven anymore".


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

And it all started with "wish I owned a flag belt. To wear tomorrow." Love this thread!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Threads like this give this forum a bad name. Take your flag-waving, boob-squeezing, American exceptionalism somewhere else. TNSIL and trad style deserve better.


I was given the distinct impression the early cheerleading was organized by professional Obama support groups like Code Pink et al. They were already present at the time of the announcement and their chants of "U-S-A" were interspersed with "Yes We Can." Osama couldn't have been taken alive at any time? Pakistan didn't know? No to either of these questions--and others--seem to me highly implausible. This was organized political theater into which ordinary citizens were drawn out of curiosity and surprise and a completely innocent sense of national pride at having taken out an enemy. My point in addressing your comment, DD, is that Obama and his cheerleaders are the furthest thing from American exceptionalists, but rather the opposite, but what's good for Obama politically is good for the cause of Internationalism. Giving Osama a "glorious martyrdom" and destabilizing the Pakistani regime (though it's only the lesser of evils) is no good thing for America--or Canada and the entire West at that. And what to make of the "boob-grabbing" comment? Is the natural virtue of patriotism really equivalent to a crass sexual offence bordering on rape? It's the straw man fallacy, but it's typical of the subversive Progressive strategy to boggle these things in order to alienate and marginalize the innocent (and perhaps critically unprepared) from their natural sense of right and the cultural values that have been passed along for the defense and support of that sense. And, we who participate on this forum deserve better than your patronizing dismissal. I have no interest in antagonizing you or anyone else, but neither will I let the affront pass for the sake of a tenuous amity when no such inhibition seems to restrain you.

My apologiies to all for furthering the impertinent (to the forum) discussion. To me, however, "trad" is more than a look, but a look at the values which have informed it--but obviously "Ivy" makes for a highly complicated phenomenon in those terms.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Congrats for steering a borderline "Interchange"-worthy thread right into the guard rail. I am now going to reactivate my ignore list.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

^funny how someone can seem lucid enough when talking about OCBDs or whatever, but then something trips the Obama swtich in his brain and he goes from 0-to-Nutjob in 3.5 seconds.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JakeLA said:


> ...he goes from 0-to-Nutjob in 3.5 seconds.


Name-calling.

Oh dear.

You have now lowered yourself to his level and are just as bad as he is!!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Fine. The discussion touched a nerve and caught me in poor humor. This is not the place to volunteer my suspicions or to pick a fight. Comments withdrawn.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Name-calling.
> 
> Oh dear.
> 
> You have now lowered yourself to his level and are just as bad as he is!!


I'm happy to own up to that too if someone can show me where I've done it--or if I have insulted anyone personally and not just their sense of the facts.

My apologies for the distraction, I'm staying out of this now.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Titus_A said:


> On the topic of actual flag belts: https://www.volunteertraditions.com


There are trad things I like, trad things I appreciate but won't wear, and then there are things like those glasses straps.

I just don't see the appeal. The hats worn over the Alabama bangs don't help either.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

It's a celebration but they overdo it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I'm happy to own up to that too if someone can show me where I've done it--or if I have insulted anyone personally and not just their sense of the facts.


I was quoting Jake, not referring to you.

Now that we have exposed moral equivelency as idiocy, lets have some fun...

Obama orders a hit on a criminal no one (well few) have sympathy for. He dials up Navy Seals (Murder Inc.) to do the job.

That makes Obama no better than Sam Giancana!!


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Threads like this give this forum a bad name. Take your flag-waving, boob-squeezing, American exceptionalism somewhere else. TNSIL and trad style deserve better.


I'll admit it, I wave the flag, America is the greatest nation on Earth, and dammit, I love squeezing boobs! The boobs are of course attached to my wife. 

andy b.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

andy b. said:


> I'll , and dammit, I love squeezing boobs! The boobs are of course attached to my wife.
> 
> andy b.


So what are you saying you have to be American to appreciate a decent set of tits? No wonder the Oz dollar is stronger than the greenback.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

^Not at all. It was Doc who implied that. I would hope everyone enjoys a nice set of boobs, no matter what country they live in.  Maybe that's why some of these Muslim radicals are so uptight, not enough boob-squeezing. 

andy b.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Boobies...

( . )( . )


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Really, guys?


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

*I will drink a toast to the US Navy for their honorable work lately*

While it's quite fashionable among some self-anointed intelligentsia to belittle patriotism, I find the US to be a splendid country full of opportunity.
So, I'll drink a rum toast to the US Navy and the honorable men with rifles who shot and killed a self proclaimed mass-murderer. I also toast my father, uncles, brother, friends, nieces and nephews who have served in the US Navy and Marines. If there were a grave for the murderer, I would consider a vacation trip there to piss on his grave. Especially so if it would antagonize the kill joys among us.

But since such excess is unfashionable, I'll be content with relief at the murderers death, since I hope fewer people will die after his death. Next week, I'll wear a flag pin to honor my family members who have served in Iraq, with no apologies to any critic.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

andy b. said:


> Maybe that's why some of these Muslim radicals are so uptight, not enough boob-squeezing.
> 
> andy b.


Maybe its the poor wardrobe choices ever since Che radical chic has been so declasse :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> So what are you saying you have to be American to appreciate a decent set of tits? No wonder the Oz dollar is stronger than the greenback.


I'm an American male and appreciate a huge set of boobs.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Howard said:


> I'm an American male and appreciate a huge set of boobs.


We don't have Hooters in Australia, but we do have Bondi Beach:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> We don't have Hooters in Australia, but we do have Bondi Beach:icon_smile_big:


Great,now look what you made me do.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

^Did you ogle, oops Google Bondi Beach? The South end is full of yummy mummies the north is wear the topless bathers are.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ajo said:


> ^Did you ogle, oops Google Bondi Beach? The South end is full of yummy mummies the north is wear the topless bathers are.


you got that right Ajo.


----------

